
Satoshi Is Actually Building an Ethereum Company (and Other Developments) - J_
https://medium.com/@jamesfickel/satoshi-is-actually-building-an-ethereum-company-and-other-developments-2c95c08685f7#.mdhhsxecl
======
Humjob
Wasn't Satoshi just outed as Craig Wright? Although, that story appears to
have a lot of holes in it. If this is true, it's fascinating information.

